# Fish Hook Through My Finger



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

The nurse had the pull it out the way it went in because of a tendon. The barb was also too big to pull it straight out so she used a scalpol to cut its way out. However, I think the numbing shot was the worst of everything. The first picture was right before the accident happened. Then, you see what happens next.


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 6, 2009)

OUCH!  my friend had the same thing happen to him last week....the doctor had to cut it out too.  i tried to convince him to let me do it.  i could have saved him some money.....haha


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2009)

at least you got a pic first!


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> OUCH!  my friend had the same thing happen to him last week....the doctor had to cut it out too.  i tried to convince him to let me do it.  i could have saved him some money.....haha



My dad said the same thing. But, I would rather have it numbed than a pair of pliers yank it out.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> at least you got a pic first!



No kidding! Then I wouldn't have a story to tell. 
I think I had enough time considering it was a 45 minute drive to the hospitol then an hour+ wait.


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 6, 2009)

JoshWalthour said:


> My dad said the same thing. But, I would rather have it numbed than a pair of pliers yank it out.



haha i don't blame you.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jul 6, 2009)

bet you wont do that twice!!


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

wild turkey said:


> bet you wont do that twice!!



heecckk no!!!


----------



## godawgsrw (Jul 6, 2009)

He was tough and handled it well with not a tear.  We literally drove straight home from the hospital and finished fishing til dark.

The funniest part of the afternoon was the insurance fraud law and lawsuit that you could see the beginnings of when the mother of (what appeared to be dozens) walked through the hospital door and said "My son fell at Ci Ci's Pizza and they're paying for this, not me".  Clearly barely or not injured at all what progressed to be yells and screams of pain after mom reminded him that his arm was hurt too.


----------



## mo2181 (Jul 6, 2009)

Im pretty sure this accident happened AFTER you were being "Jimmy Houston" and going to KISS the fish! LOL 

I think the fish WON!  

Very tough though~ and now have a cool story to share!


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

godawgsrw said:


> He was tough and handled it well with not a tear.  We literally drove straight home from the hospital and finished fishing til dark.
> 
> The funniest part of the afternoon was the insurance fraud law and lawsuit that you could see the beginnings of when the mother of (what appeared to be dozens) walked through the hospital door and said "My son fell at Ci Ci's Pizza and they're paying for this, not me".  Clearly barely or not injured at all what progressed to be yells and screams of pain after mom reminded him that his arm was hurt too.




I agree!!


----------



## TH708 (Jul 6, 2009)

haha bet that hurt...


----------



## Smokey (Jul 6, 2009)

ooooch eeeech ouch


----------



## LonePine (Jul 6, 2009)

I've done the same thing myself. I'll have to agree that the numbing shot was the worst part.  Now I almost always use pliers to remove hooks from fish.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

I think i'll start doing that myself! 



Lance45lb said:


> I've done the same thing myself. I'll have to agree that the numbing shot was the worst part.  Now I almost always use pliers to remove hooks from fish.


----------



## Rangerboats (Jul 6, 2009)

I am impressed of the bluegill that decided to eat a pop-r!!!


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

Rangerboats said:


> I am impressed of the bluegill that decided to eat a pop-r!!!



I was thinkin the same thing "Ranger."


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 6, 2009)

I've said it before, bend the barbs down on your trebles if you are using lures. Barbs are only ment to keep bait on a hook and are useless on lures. The barb does not keep the fish on in most cases and does more harm than good on the fish esp. catch & release not to mention the fisherman in the case of mishaps. It's a good thing 2 of the hooks were not embedded, that would be ugly.

I'm glad you got back fishing and hung tough, but bend your lure barbs down in the future and you'll save money, pain & time, not to mention stress on the old man.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> I've said it before, bend the barbs down on your trebles if you are using lures. Barbs are only ment to keep bait on a hook and are useless on lures. The barb does not keep the fish on in most cases and does more harm than good on the fish esp. catch & release not to mention the fisherman in the case of mishaps. It's a good thing 2 of the hooks were not embedded, that would be ugly.
> 
> I'm glad you got back fishing and hung tough, but bend your lure barbs down in the future and you'll save money, pain & time, not to mention stress on the old man.



Thanks for the advice. I'll bend them down when I get home because when I get home, I am most likely going fishing again.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (Jul 6, 2009)

Been there and done that!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

Had been fishing with my best friend and he cast a lure smack into my neck.  Had to get it cut off from the lure and pushed thru my neck again because of the barb.  Last thing out was the little bit of feather that came off the hook.  All done by Glenn and myself right there at the lake...two nice little holes.  barely bled!  Just glad it wasn't a deep sea fishing rig...


----------



## Nitro (Jul 6, 2009)

Been hooked plenty of times. 

While fishing off of Cudjoe Key in '82 , my buddy Phillip buried a Tarpon Fly into my scalp on a back cast- through my cap. That one stung.

Had a buddy hit me in the derriere with a Frog colored Jitterbug..upon feeling the sting I  instantly grabbed for what I thought was an insect bite- promptly impaling my ring finger on the other treble past the barb...

That made for an interesting explanation at the E.R.

It's going to happen to most eventually. (I've even hooked myself)..

Keep those Tetanus shots up to date......


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 6, 2009)

That sunfish got you GOOD!


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 6, 2009)

Way to hang tough Josh!  Friend hit me with a Texas rig. Bullet weight hit me right in the ear. Man, that stung. Thank goodness the hook bounced off my hard head.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 6, 2009)

Well you'll have a little scar to remember that one by.

Hoss


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 6, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Well you'll have a little scar to remember that one by.
> 
> Hoss



Yes sir, I sure will!


----------



## murf (Jul 7, 2009)

Reminds me of when my neighbor came home with a bass lure hanging off his bald scalp courtesy of his wife.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jul 7, 2009)

OUCh...had that happen to me...except my dad numbed it with a cold dr pepper then pulled it right out.


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 7, 2009)

BuckHunter 34 said:


> OUCh...had that happen to me...except my dad numbed it with a cold dr pepper then pulled it right out.



  Wow...sounds like that one would hurt...A LOT!


----------



## cobra97 (Jul 7, 2009)

BradMyers said:


> I've said it before, bend the barbs down on your trebles if you are using lures. Barbs are only ment to keep bait on a hook and are useless on lures. The barb does not keep the fish on in most cases and does more harm than good on the fish esp. catch & release not to mention the fisherman in the case of mishaps. It's a good thing 2 of the hooks were not embedded, that would be ugly.
> 
> I'm glad you got back fishing and hung tough, but bend your lure barbs down in the future and you'll save money, pain & time, not to mention stress on the old man.




Let me second that. Only to keep the bait on the hook so not necessary on any artifical. 

I have done it twice. Got a shot both times. I am a wimp.


----------



## ltibbit1 (Jul 8, 2009)

oooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 9, 2009)

Happened to me too, as shown in my avatar.
My Dad numbed it and pulled that sucker clean out.
You probably took it better than me....


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 9, 2009)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Happened to me too, as shown in my avatar.
> My Dad numbed it and pulled that sucker clean out.
> You probably took it better than me....



 Nice...I'm going to change my avatar to that.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 9, 2009)

Y'all 2 are making my eye's water. A guy on the saltwater forum showed a treble buried in his calf from a 39 lbs cobia. That was another  moment in pics.


----------



## allen1932 (Jul 9, 2009)

First you caught the fish and then the fish caught you!! That happens from time to time though. Good catch!! (the fish not you).


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jul 9, 2009)

allen1932 said:


> First you caught the fish and then the fish caught you!! That happens from time to time though. Good catch!! (the fish not you).



Thank you very much!


----------



## Full Pull (Jul 10, 2009)

thats goining to leav a mark.
When I was a kid that happend to me but in the Back. Not Fun.


----------

